

BEKANT – New IKEA electric adjustable height desk - mountaineer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyl2NvKIK7M

======
mountaineer
Just arrived in some US stores I think, not in US catalog yet[1], but is on
swedish version[2].

[1]
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=bekant](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=bekant)

[2]
[http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/search/?query=bekant](http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/search/?query=bekant)

